# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Ελληνικά Αγωνιστικά Τeams

## Polyneikos

Σε όλα τα γυμναστήρια συναντάμε Αγωνιστικά Teams, αθλητές με κοινό προπονητή, χορηγό, αθλητές που συνδέονται με φιλίες ετών μεταξύ τους να προπονιούνται με ένα στόχο: Την αγωνιστική σκηνή και την πολυπόθητη διάκριση και καταξίωση!
Σε αυτό το αφιέρωμα θα παρουσιάσουμε μερικά Teams που συναντήσαμε αυτή την αγωνιστική περίοδο ή που ακόμα πρετοιμάζονται ήδη για την επόμενη!

*Stamatis Regenesis Team

*


Ο *Κωστας Σταμάτης* ο ίδιος αγωνιστικός αθλητής από το *2010-2012,* με σύνολο 15 αγώνων στο ενεργητικό του, με κορυφαία επιτυχία τον Γενικο Τίτλο Fitness στο Παγκόσμιο της WFF το 2011, εδώ και χρόνια διατηρεί αγωνιστικά teams.






Τον έχουμε δει στο παρελθόν να συνεργάζεται με πρωταθλητές όπως ο *Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης, Τασος Μηνίδης, Φώτης Πλευρίτης,* όπου οι επιτυχίες τους είναι γνωστές μέσα από πολλούς τίτλους!







Από το 2015  προετοιμάζει τον *Γιάννη Τσούνο*, που είδαμε πρόσφατα ως guest στο Mr Κρήτη.
Πληροφορίες λένε για πιθανή συμμετοχή του προσεχώς.









Προετοιμάζει τις  πρωταθλήτριες στα Bikini Fitness *Αλεξάνδρα Ντανίλα,* με πρωτιές σε όλα τις διοργανώσεις του 2016  και την *Ειρήνη Παπαγεωργίου,* που κατέλαβε 2ες και 3ες θέσεις  όπου συμμετείχε!











Τον *Νίκο Μανούσκο* που αγωνίστηκε το 2016 στις κατηγορίες Classic BB και Βodybuilding Juniors, έχωντας πάρει το βάπτισμα του πυρός το 2015.







Τελος, τον *Παναγιώτη Τζανίνη*, που αυτή την περιοδο αναρρώνει από μια εγχείριση στο πόδι και του ευχομαστε περαστικά και σιδερένιος
Το 2015 έκανε μια εκπληκτική χρονιά στην κατηγορία Bodybuilding Εφήβων!







*Η φυσική έδρα του Team, είναι τα Fitness Planet Αλιμου, όπου τους πετυχαίνει κάποιος ή τα Regenesis Stores στην Κυψέλη.
*Iδιαίτερα δραστήριος , με την διοργάνωση επιτυχημένων αγώνων (4 στο σύνολο), διεξαγωγή σεμιναρίων με πρωταθλητές όπως ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης, ακόμα και με εθελοντικές αιμοδοσίες, συνθέτουν το παζλ του Κώστα Σταμάτη και την πλούσια δράση, στην ηλικία κάτω των 30!
Ακούγεται ότι πρόκειται να διοργανώσει φέτος και 5ο αγώνα, σύντομα περισσότερες πληροφορίες!
Θα πρέπει επίσης να αναφέρουμε, ότι ο *Κώστας Σταμάτης*, πέρα από προσωπικός φίλος, είναι πάντα κοντά και αρωγός στις εκδηλώσεις του Bodybuilding.gr !

----------


## Tzan21

Περηφανος για τον προπονητη μου που ειναι το ειδωλο μου σαν ανθρωπος κ σαν αθλητης!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σταύρος Τριουλίδης Team*

Το 2ο αγωνιστικό Team που θα παρουσιαστεί, είναι του πρωταθλητή και προπονητή *Σταύρου Τριουλίδη*
Ο ίδιος αγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά στο* Κύπελλο της WABBA το 2009,* εχωντας κατακτήσει αρκετούς εγχώριους αλλά και διεθνείς τίτλους.
Στις καλύτερες του διακρίσεις ο ίδιος ξεχωρίζει το 29ο Μεσογειακο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB που νίκησε το 2012, ενώ πολύ πρόσφατα, τον Νοέμβριο του 2015 κέρδισε την κατηγορία του αλλά τον Γενικό Τίτλο στην Classic BB στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ.








Ο *Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος*, ειναι το βαρύ πυροβολικό του Τeam, ο οποίος κέρδισε το 2014 το Μr Universe της NAC.
Εχει κάνει guest εμφανίσεις το 2015 και το 2016 ενώ αυτη την περίοδο, προετοιμάζεται να διεκδικήσει και να υπερασπιστέι τον τίτλο του Mr Universe.








Ενας μεγάλος αθλητής, ο *Γιώργος Παπαδάκης*, ο οποίος έχει κερδίσει πολλούς εγχώριους τίτλους, διαγωνίστηκε για τελευταία φορά στο Mr Olympia Amateur της Πράγας το 2015, καταλαμβάνωντας την 6η θέση!










O* Aλέξανδρος Μπελεγρής*, ειναι ο αθλητής που αναδείχθηκε από τον Σταύρο Τριουλίδη , καθώς από το 2014 που πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στο Mr Hellas και στο Mr World της WABBA, ανέβηκε 10 μυικά κιλά το 2015 και κατέκτησε τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Κύπελλο της NAC το 2015!







Πολύ πρόσφατα, ανακοίνωσαν την συvεργασία τους με τον Σταύρο Τριουλίδη και τα BBCLUB οι *Άκης Καραγιάννης, Ανδρέας Φακίρης και η Ευαγγελία Κεραμιδά*




Oι *Κύπριοι αθλητές της ΙFBB-ΠΕΟΣΔ Xρήστος Ελευθερίου*, που διαγωνίζεται στην κατηγορία -90 καθώς και ο *Ανδρέας Γεωργίου* που διαγωνίζεται στην κατηγορία Men Physique.






Τέλος ο Σταύρος Τριουλίδης , ανακοίνωσε πρόσφατα και την συνεργασία του με την πρωταθλήτρια της Physique *Τερέζα Παντέλα,* η οποία προετοιμάζεται για τους αγώνες του 2016!









*Η φυσική έδρα του Team, είναι το γυμναστήριο του Σταύρου Τριουλίδη, Body Shape, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, Ψαρών 38.*

----------


## NASSER

Να αναφέρω και δυο ακόμα που θυμάμαι:
MYSCLE CLUB AND SUPERIOR TEAM, με προπονητές τον Τάσο Μησαιλίδη και Θανάση Υφαντόπουλο.

BIOGENIC Pro με προπονητές τον Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου και την Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να αναφέρω και δυο ακόμα που θυμάμαι:
> MYSCLE CLUB AND SUPERIOR TEAM, με προπονητές τον Τάσο Μησαιλίδη και Θανάση Υφαντόπουλο.
> 
> BIOGENIC Pro με προπονητές τον Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου και την Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου.


Nasser θα συνεχίσω τις επόμενες ημέρες με κάποια teams που έχω υπόψην μου, εννοείται ότι το αφιέρωμα δεν εχει σταματησει με τα 2 αυτά Teams :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*David's Balasas Team*

To επόμενο αγωνιστικό Team που θα παρουσιάσουμε είναι τοu *Δαυιδ Μπαλάσα*

O *Δαυίδ Μπαλάσας*, προπονητής πολλών αθλητών , ζει μόνιμα στην Κώ όπου έχει το γυμναστήριο Davids Fitness Club, όπου εκεί είναι η βάση του και οι περισσότεροι αθλητές τον επισκέπτονται για να τις συμβουλές του.




Ο ίδιος αγωνιστικός αθλητής από την δεκαετία του 1990, όταν *αγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1991 στο Mr Aιγαίο*.
Τελευταία του αγωνιστική εμφάνιση το 2005, όταν νίκησε τον* Γενικό Τίτλο στο Κύπελλο της WABBA* καθώς και την κατηγορία Masters στ*ο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA* στους Κανάριους Νήσους.



Μιλώντας για τον προπονητή Μπαλάσα, ο πρώτος αθλητής που μας έρχεται απευθείας στο μυαλό είναι o IFBB Pro, *Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός*, ο οποίος έγινε επαγγελματίας το 2009 και έκτοτε έχει κάνει πάνω από 40 επαγγελματικούς αγώνες !
To 2012, έκανε την πρώτη του επαγγελματική νίκη στο Mr Europe Pro!






Ο *Μανώλης Τζινίδης* , ο «χρυσός έφηβος» αγωνιζόμενος από το 1985, έκανε μια αγωνιστική εποχή και επανήλθε το 2001, κερδίζοντας το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα , την 2η θέση στο Μεσογειακό και την 11η στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα.
Αποκτά το 2002 επαγγελματική κάρτα και αγωνίζεται ως επαγγελματίας μέχρι το 2007 ώσπου αποσύρεται. 
Aποφασίζει να επανέλθει το 2015, όπου σε συνεργασία με τον Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα, κανει 5 αγώνες, με αποκορύφωμα τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα αλλά και τις πολύ καλές θέσεις στα Amateur Olympia και Αrnold Classic.

Αυτή την περίοδο προετοιμάζεται για τους αγώνες του Φθινοπώρου εντατικά!






O *Γιάννης Μάγκος*, αποφασίζει αρχές του 2013 να συνεργαστεί με τον Δαυίδ και έκτοτε έχει κάνει πολλές επιτυχίες με Γενικούς Τίτλους στα Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα και Κύπελλα, Παγκόσμιο Τίτλο στην WABBA το 2014, 1η θέση στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα αλλά και καλά πλασαρίσματα στους διεθνείς αγώνες.
Ο Μάγκος προετοιμάζεται αυτή την στιγμή για το  Ben Weider Legacy Cup της Φινλανδίας (7-9 Οκτωβρίου) και δεν θα λείπει από το μεγάλο event της Ελλάδας, το Diamond Cup Athens 2016 (26-27 Nοεμβρίου) που θα γίνει παράλληλα και το 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο!







Η* Βούλα Γκασιάμη*, είναι μια αθλήτρια με αξιώσεις και αρκετούς τίτλους , αγωνίζεται από το 2006 , με πρόσφατη επιτυχία το 21ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο.
Ακούγεται ότι προετοιμάζεται και η ίδια για τους αγώνες του Φθινοπώρου της IFBB



Ο *Τάσος Μισαηλίδης*, μετά από 13 χρόνια αποχής, συνεργάστηκε με τον Δαυίδ και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η 2η θεση στο 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα στην -80 καθώς και η συμμετοχή του στο Amateur Olympia στην Ισπανία!



Στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν αρκετοί κορυφαίοι πρωταθλητές της Ελλάδας έχουν εμπιστευτεί την προετοιμασία στον Δαυιδ Μπαλάσα:
Η *Έλενα Καββά*, IFBB Pro, που συμμετείχε για τελευταία φορά το 2014 στο Ferringo Legacy  στην  California.



Ο *Φώτης Πλευρίτης*, με αρκετούς εγχώριους αλλά και διεθνείς τίτλους



Η *Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη* με επίσης αρκετές επιτυχίες σε ελληνικούς αλλά και διεθνείς αγώνες της WABBA.



Oι πρωταθλητές από την Κω, *Σεβαστος Γεροβασίλης* με αρκετές επιτυχίες στο παλμαρέ του, ανιψιος του Δαυιδ, πολυνίκης στην WABBA.
Ο *Γιάννης Ιγκιρλής* , που συμμετείχε τελευταία φορά το 2015 , στο Mr Eλλάς της WABBA International και στο Παγκόσμιο στην Ιταλία.







O* Γιώργος Αθανασίου* από την Σύρο, με νίκες μέσα στο 2015, τόσο σε Πρωτάθλημα όσο και στο Κύπελλο της IFBB.



Οι πρωταθλητές από την Κρήτη,  *Θανάσης Μαυράκης* και την *Αποστολία Λυβιάκη,* που με την βοηθεια του Μπαλάσα έχουν κάνει πολύ καλές εμφανίσεις.





Ο *Βυζανιάρης Γιώργος* , αθλητής της κατηγορίας Mens Physique, έχει κάνει πολύ καλές εμφανίσεις υπό τος οδηγίες του Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα, το 2015 & 2016.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Μεταξύ 09/2015-06/2016,υπήρξε μια άτυπη ομάδα-συνεργασία μεταξύ των νικητών του ASC USA 2016,Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη,Αβράμη Κυριακού και Γεώργιου Τουλιάτου.
Είμαι περήφανος για τις επιτυχίες τους και τους εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στους φετινούς τους διεθνείς αγώνες



[/ATTACH]

----------


## Polyneikos

Το επόμενο Team που θα παρουσιαστεί και είδαμε αυτή την αγωνιστική περίοδο αρκετά ενεργό, είναι το *MuscleClub Team* , του *Τάσου Μισαηλίδη* και του *Θανάση Υφαντόπουλου.*





Ο *Θανάση Υφαντόπουλος,*  που τελευταία φορά τον ειχαμε δει να αγωνίζεται στο Κύπελλο της WABBA το 2011, οπου νίκησε την Μεσαία  κατηγορία, παρακολουθούσε στενά την προετοιμασία όλων  των αθλητών της ομάδας.







Ο *Τασος Μισαηλίδης*, μετά από 13 χρόνια αποχής , σε συνεργασία με τον Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα και τον Θανάση Υφαντόπουλο , έκανε ένα comeback, καταλαμβάνωντας την 2η θέση στην κατηγορία -80 και συμμετέχοντας μετέπειτα στην Ισπανία, στο Amateur Olympia.




Ο *Γιώργος Μούρκος* και ο *Τζόνι Γιούσεφ,* αθλητές με αρκετές εμφανίσεις τα προηγούμενα χρόνια σε αγώνες, αγωνίστηκαν στις κατηγορίες BB.
*
Ο Γιώργος Μούρκος* κατέλαβε την 2η θέση, πίσω από τον Θανάση Αττιλάκο , στην κατηγορία ΒΒ -100.
Aκούγεται ότι προετοιμάζεται για τον Νοέμβριο πλεον για το Diamond Cup Athens, τον Νοέμβριο.





Ο *Τζόνι Γιούσεφ,* αγωνίστηκε στην κατηγορία ΒΒ -90.





Ο *Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης*, ο οποίος αγωνίστηκε και κέρδισε την Classic BB +1.80 και αγωνίστηκε στην κατηγορία Overall Classic BB



Στην κατηγορία *Bikini Fitness* αγωνίστηκε η* Κάτια Πατεράκη* (+1.63) που βγήκε 2η και η *Τάνια Αλεξανδρή* (-1.63) που βγήκε 3η.

*Κάτια Πατεράκη* 




*Τάνια Αλεξανδρή*




Αλλοι γνωστοί αθλητές που συνεργάζονται με το Team είναι ο *Γιάννης Θεοχάρης* , που είχε αγωνιστεί το 2013 στο Κύπελλο της WABBA (Ψηλή κατηγορία) και βγήκε νικητής.



Ο γνωστος Κρητικός *Παντελής Σταυρουλάκης*, με πολλούς τίτλους στο ενεργητικό του, για τον οποίο μαθαίνουμε ότι προετοιμάζεται για το 2017.



Η *Έλενα Ναζάροβα επίσης,* την οποία πιθανόν θα δούμε τον Νοέμβριο στους αγώνες.





Last but not least, η πρωταθλήτρια *Άννυ Γιόκαλα*, η οποία έχει διαγωνιστεί σε πολλούς αγώνες εγχώριους και διεθνείς, με τελευταία εμφάνιση στο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ του 2015 που πήρε το Overall Βοdy Fitness και υπάρχει μια πληροφόρηση ότι θα αγωνιστεί σε 3-4 αγώνες την προσεχή αγωνιστική season!

----------

